# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## KennyKiller (22. Mai 2012)

Hey,
Ich hab den Release von Diablo3 leider total verpennt, ich habe auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass es überall ausverkauft sein wird. Da ich keinen digitaldownload sondern die OVP möchte, wäre es ein riesen Gefallen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass per PN zuschicken könnte, damit ich damit ich die Zeit ein wenig überbrücken kann  .

Danke im Vorraus


----------

